# no network access [SOLVED]

## baeaan

I just installed gentoo 2005.1-rc1 on my amd64 system.  I have an onboard Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter (rev 13) (as told to me by lspci).  I had network access during the instilation, and I have network access on knoppix and on the live CD. but not on my instilation.  It fails at dhcp.  if I staticly set the IP I still dont get acces, the light for this computer does light up on the switch, so I know it is pluged in.  I have the driver compiled into the kernel, but I have also tryed it as a module.  so I am runing out of ideas on what to try next.  If you need more information just ask.Last edited by baeaan on Wed Nov 30, 2005 5:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baeaan

following a suggestion from another post, I installed a kernel patch for Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet.  recompiled and restarted. no change.. I got the link for the driver from https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-406710.html

----------

## bjacobt

could you post your logs file (/var/log) when the network card tries to get the ip address,

if you want it to log at the end of the file, you could try to restart or start the network interface

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

----------

## desultory

Are there any messages when you manually insert the module?  In the logs?

Does the module accept flags to tell it where the NIC lives?  If so, did you copy what knoppix and/or the live CD did or did you look in the BIOS configuration?

If nothing else post everything from lspci -vv, maybe someone in the forums can figure it out.

----------

## baeaan

here is the hole log file from that boot, up to the point where I restarted the network card, after it failed durring startup.

```

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN syslog-ng[3882]: syslog-ng version 1.6.8 starting

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN syslog-ng[3882]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/md0)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 (root@BAEAAN) (gcc version 3.4.3 20041125 (Gentoo 3.4.3-r1, ssp-3.4.3-0, pie-8.7.7)) #6 SMP Mon Nov 28 01:42:10 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000005fff0000 (usable)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 000000005fff0000 - 000000005fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 000000005fff3000 - 0000000060000000 (ACPI data)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Number of nodes 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000005fff0000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Using 20 for the hash shift. Max adder is 5fff0000 

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Using node hash shift of 20

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000005fff0000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN On node 0 totalpages: 393103

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN DMA zone: 3999 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Normal zone: 389104 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN OEM ID: OEM00000 <6>Product ID: PROD00000000 <6>APIC at: 0xFEE00000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 17

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Setting APIC routing to flat

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Processors: 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Allocating PCI resources starting at 70000000 (gap: 60000000:9ec00000)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Checking aperture...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN CPU 0: aperture @ d8000000 size 128 MB

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Built 1 zonelists

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Kernel command line: root=/dev/md0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Initializing CPU#0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 131072 bytes)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN time.c: Using 1.193182 MHz PIT timer.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN time.c: Detected 2288.245 MHz processor.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Memory: 1542564k/1572800k available (2951k kernel code, 29848k reserved, 1225k data, 280k init)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4581.27 BogoMIPS (lpj=9162549)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN CPU 0(1) -> Node 0 -> Core 0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Using IO-APIC 2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN works.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Detected 13.001 MHz APIC timer.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Brought up 1 CPUs

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN time.c: Using PIT/TSC based timekeeping.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN softlockup thread 0 started up.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NET: Registered protocol family 16

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Using configuration type 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN SCSI subsystem initialized

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usbcore: registered new driver hub

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Using IRQ router default [10de/00e1] at 0000:00:00.0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI->APIC IRQ transform: 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> IRQ 161

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN agpgart: Detected AGP bridge 0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN agpgart: Setting up Nforce3 AGP.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd8000000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IO window: c000-cfff

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN MEM window: f0000000-f1ffffff

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IO window: a000-bfff

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN MEM window: f2000000-f3ffffff

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PREFETCH window: f4000000-f4ffffff

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IA32 emulation $Id: sys_ia32.c,v 1.32 2002/03/24 13:02:28 ak Exp $

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NTFS driver 2.1.24 [Flags: R/W].

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN io scheduler noop registered

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN io scheduler deadline registered

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN io scheduler cfq registered

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN sk98lin: Network Device Driver v8.28.1.3

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN (C)Copyright 1999-2005 Marvell(R).

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN eth0: Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN netconsole: not configured, aborting

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NFORCE3-250: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Probing IDE interface ide0...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: ST310212A, ATA DISK drive

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: WDC WD100EB-00CGH0, ATA DISK drive

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Probing IDE interface ide1...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdc: SONY DVD RW DW-D18A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IT8212: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:02:0c.0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IT8212: chipset revision 17

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN it821x: controller in smart mode.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IT8212: 100% native mode on irq 11

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide2: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide3: BM-DMA at 0xb408-0xb40f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Probing IDE interface ide2...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hde: Integrated Technology Express Inc, ATA DISK drive

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hde: IT8212 RAID 0 volume(64K stripe).

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ide2 at 0xa410-0xa417,0xa802 on irq 11

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Probing IDE interface ide3...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Probing IDE interface ide3...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: max request size: 128KiB

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: Host Protected Area detected.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN    current capacity is 20003537 sectors (10241 MB)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN    native  capacity is 20005650 sectors (10242 MB)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: 20005650 sectors (10242 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=19846/16/63, UDMA(66)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: cache flushes not supported

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hda: hda1 hda2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: max request size: 128KiB

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: Host Protected Area detected.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN    current capacity is 19538975 sectors (10003 MB)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN    native  capacity is 19541088 sectors (10005 MB)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: Host Protected Area disabled.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: 19541088 sectors (10005 MB) w/768KiB Cache, CHS=19386/16/63, UDMA(100)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: cache flushes not supported

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdb: hdb1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hde: max request size: 128KiB

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hde: 312602880 sectors (160052 MB), CHS=19458/255/63

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hde: cache flushes not supported

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hde: unknown partition table

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN libata version 1.12 loaded.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Fusion MPT base driver 3.03.03

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.03.03

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 3, io mem 0xf5004000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 3, io mem 0xf5002000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 3, io mem 0xf5003000

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usbcore: registered new driver usblp

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usb 2-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN USB Mass Storage support registered.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN input: USB HID v1.11 Gamepad [Chicony USB Gaming Keyboard Pro] on usb-0000:00:02.0-4

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: raid0 personality registered as nr 2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: md driver 0.90.2 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: bitmap version 3.39

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 00:34:33 Nov 28 2005

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NET: Registered protocol family 2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN TCP reno registered

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN TCP bic registered

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NET: Registered protocol family 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN NET: Registered protocol family 17

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: autorun ...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: considering hdb1 ...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md:  adding hdb1 ...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md:  adding hda2 ...

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: created md0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: bind<hda2>

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: bind<hdb1>

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: running: <hdb1><hda2>

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md0: setting max_sectors to 64, segment boundary to 16383

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: looking at hdb1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   comparing hdb1(9770432) with hdb1(9770432)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   END

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: 1 zones

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: looking at hda2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   comparing hda2(9960192) with hdb1(9770432)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   NOT EQUAL

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   comparing hda2(9960192) with hda2(9960192)

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   END

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: 2 zones

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: FINAL 2 zones

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: zone 1

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: checking hda2 ... contained as device 0

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN (9960192) is smallest!.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: checking hdb1 ... nope.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: zone->nb_dev: 1, size: 189760

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: current zone offset: 9960192

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0: done.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0 : md_size is 19730624 blocks.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 19540864 blocks.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0 : nb_zone is 2.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN raid0 : Allocating 16 bytes for hash.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN md: ... autorun DONE.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN Freeing unused kernel memory: 280k freed

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x6204

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN usb 3-4: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft 5-Button Mouse with IntelliEye(TM)] on usb-0000:00:02.1-4

Nov 28 01:54:10 BAEAAN EXT3 FS on md0, internal journal

Nov 28 01:54:20 BAEAAN dhcpcd[4240]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

Nov 28 01:54:23 BAEAAN cron[4352]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Nov 28 01:55:06 BAEAAN login(pam_unix)[4366]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Nov 28 01:55:38 BAEAAN dhcpcd[5072]: timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response

```

----------

## baeaan

I got nothing in my logs when I tryed to load the module,  when I tryed to copy over the module from the live CD it said the module was in the wrontg format.

----------

## bjacobt

where do you get your ip address from? a router

in my router, i have to add the MAC address since I have MAC filtering enabled, even for wired networks.

I know you can access the network using the live cd, but just check the MAC address. I can't think about anything else.

and When you set up with static IP, did you set the default gateway as well.

----------

## baeaan

I do get my IP from a router, but mac filtering on mine is for wireless only.  and when I set up static I did define the default gateway, but I cant ping it.

----------

## baeaan

ok, I think the problem is somewhere in the 2005.1-rc1 stuff.  I have added another network card, a trusty relteck one that I have never had any problems with, set up the kernel to use it (compiled into the kernel). compiled, set up to boot from the new kernel, rebooted, and had the exact same problem with it.  are there any known issues with 2005.1-rc1 amd65 stage 3?

----------

## baeaan

ok, here is what had to be changed.

in /etc/conf.d/domainname I had the override set to on, I turend it off and it just suddenly started working. hope this might help others of you out there.

----------

